
Ask HN: What are some blogs of really smart people you check regularly? - adam419
What are some blogs of really smart people you check regularly?<p>The less mainstream or well known the better.<p>Edit:<p>I&#x27;ll provide some of my own;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.asmartbear.com&#x2F;archives<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dilbert.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;<p>^Mostly of entertainment value but he says some interesting things from time to time.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rs.io&#x2F;articles
======
thousandtyone
Seth Godin has a blog that's short and sweet:
[http://www.sethgodin.com/sg/](http://www.sethgodin.com/sg/)

[http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/](http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/) is
interesting when it comes to career advice.

[http://www.codinghorror.com](http://www.codinghorror.com) \- technology
related.

[http://www.themiddlefingerproject.org/](http://www.themiddlefingerproject.org/)
\- another smart blogger and not very mainstream.

[http://randsinrepose.com/](http://randsinrepose.com/) \- writer of managing
humans. has an impressive blog.

------
slashnull
I'm completely addicted to rationalist blogs these days (for better or for
worse).

Currently bingeing [http://slatestarcodex.com](http://slatestarcodex.com), and
many, many of the blogs he links to.

In a completely different category, I enjoy war reporting blogs for a really
down-to-earth, naturalistic (and arguably overly militaristic) point of view
of geopolitic issues.

\- The War Nerd
([http://pando.com/author/garybrecher/](http://pando.com/author/garybrecher/))

\- War is Boring ([https://medium.com/war-is-boring](https://medium.com/war-
is-boring))

------
JacobEdelman
Really smart people I know like www.scottaaronson.com/blog/ . It's quite
popular on HN. I also recommend
[https://news.ycombinator.com/](https://news.ycombinator.com/) for interesting
articles :P

------
endrebak
Steve Hsu: [http://infoproc.blogspot.com](http://infoproc.blogspot.com)
Example post title: "Preimplantation genetic diagnosis and screening using
next generation sequencing"

Razib Khan: [http://www.unz.com/gnxp/](http://www.unz.com/gnxp/) Example post
title: "Most Horse Lineages Are in Heaven"

Gregory Cochran:
[http://westhunt.wordpress.com/](http://westhunt.wordpress.com/) Example post:

"It is easier to develop a phobia about snakes than electricity or carbon
monoxide, probably because we have built in neurological mechanism that confer
that propensity.

Likely most animals have a similar propensity to develop a fear of fire: or it
might come automatically. If there was such a fear-of-fire mechanism, we have
lost it: and dogs have as well. If this is correct, one could learn about this
hypothetical mechanism by comparing dogs and wolves."

\---

These are heavily biased towards population genetics and quantitative
genetics. Would appreciate suggestions for blogs of smart people writing about
molecular biology.

------
unclesaamm
Not tech, or even a famous figure, but I still check the blog of my history
professor from college:
[https://blogs.swarthmore.edu/burke/](https://blogs.swarthmore.edu/burke/)

I have a friend who wrote poetry on the side and never publicized it. These
poems are so good that I still check it every other day, even though no new
posts have been made in maybe a year.

------
mwhite
[http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com](http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com)

[http://thearchdruidreport.blogspot.com/](http://thearchdruidreport.blogspot.com/)

[http://pchiusano.github.io/](http://pchiusano.github.io/) (was
[http://pchiusano.blogspot.com/](http://pchiusano.blogspot.com/))

[http://www.daedtech.com/blog](http://www.daedtech.com/blog)

[http://yosefk.com/blog/](http://yosefk.com/blog/)

[http://oldurbanist.blogspot.com/](http://oldurbanist.blogspot.com/)

------
avni000
From the VC space: Fred Wilson's AVC: [http://avc.com](http://avc.com) Ben
Horowitz Ben's Blog: [http://www.bhorowitz.com](http://www.bhorowitz.com) Paul
Graham's Essays:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html)

~~~
avni000
edit: for lesser known, I would say: \- Whitney Johnson's blog on disrupting
yourself: [http://whitneyjohnson.com](http://whitneyjohnson.com) \- Occam's
Razor on data driven marketing:
[http://www.kaushik.net/avinash/](http://www.kaushik.net/avinash/) \-
Copyblogger (probably in the well known bucket but still really good):
[http://www.copyblogger.com/blog/](http://www.copyblogger.com/blog/)

------
RickS
Tom Tunguz: [http://tomtunguz.com/](http://tomtunguz.com/)

Patrick McKenzie [http://www.kalzumeus.com/greatest-
hits/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/greatest-hits/)

Intercom [http://blog.intercom.io/](http://blog.intercom.io/)

------
koberstein
[http://unenumerated.blogspot.com/](http://unenumerated.blogspot.com/)

------
lazyjones
Philip Greenspun wrote really interesting things about web development in the
mid-/late 90's. Nowdays he writes about more general issues, still always
worth reading:

[http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/](http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/)

------
zzzzz_
[http://jamesaltucher.com..](http://jamesaltucher.com..). but I think he's
"jumped" the shark recently.

~~~
adam419
How do you figure?

------
duncan_bayne
[http://esr.ibiblio.org/](http://esr.ibiblio.org/) \- Eric S. Raymond

------
supersrdjan
farnamstreetblog.com

